# FotodioX Pro Lens Mount Adapter for Sony A Lens to Canon EF Mount Camera



## Benjgf (Jul 14, 2016)

Anyone have any familiarity with this? I have some old minolta lenses that I've been using with a sony a100, but I'd rather use them on my canon xsi. Is it worth it or are these adapters just useless? Never used one before.
FotodioX Pro Lens Mount Adapter for Sony A Lens to SNY-EOS-G-DC


----------



## KmH (Jul 15, 2016)

To maintain infinity focus the adapter has a glass lens element in it.
The quality of that glass element will likely reduce the image quality any lens in front of the adapter can produce.
Also - "• This manual adapter does not maintain automatic lens control between the camera and lens; aperture priority or manual shooting modes should be used, as well as stop-down metering for exposure control."

That's how the adapter can be sold for only $60.
Generally, Fotodiox does not sell high quality goods.


----------



## Benjgf (Jul 15, 2016)

Ok. Thanks! Is there a good adapter you'd recommend for going from EF mount to "A" lens?


----------



## KmH (Jul 16, 2016)

No. Not a single one.
Any adapter is going include some major compromises inn either image quality or loss of function, like infinity focus and/or lens control by the camera.


----------



## sniper x (Jul 21, 2016)

I got one to allow my bronica eyes medium format lenses to work on my t1i,  5d mkii and it works great.  But it has no glass in it.  Plus,  since you have no control,  you must use all manual but I'd do that anyway.


----------

